# How long do you think COVID-19 restrictions will last?



## StarSong (Jul 17, 2020)

Was Zooming with a group of friends when this subject came up.  Everyone believed that life is going to look much like it does today through the holidays. (We all live in areas that are mostly closed down.)    

Some believe that with masks and social distancing, the virus numbers will slow down so society will open up in January.  Others were more pessimistic, epecting we'll be cycling through openings and closures of schools, restaurants, bars, gyms, etc., until next summer, perhaps beyond.     

It's hard to know what to think. Another year of this would be dreadful.  Any thoughts?


----------



## Don M. (Jul 17, 2020)

With no cure in sight, and people refusing to follow the mask and distancing rules, the numbers of cases/deaths are certain to increase.  Even if a vaccine is found by the end of the year, it will still take months for enough to be manufactured and disseminated in quantities large enough to protect the vast majority of people.  I think we will be lucky to see this problem solved by this time next year....and that may be optimistic.


----------



## Ellen Marie (Jul 17, 2020)

It isn't going away.... just like the flu, it is probably here to stay... 

For those who don't wear masks because you feel it is invading your rights.... I only have one question.   Why do you wear a seat belt?   Oh, it is the law and saves lives.     

I plan on staying home the next few weeks.... stocked up the pantry so I don't need to make small trips to the store anytime soon..... Picked up my prescription, so I don't need to be out for that reason.... I can bank online, pay bills online... socialize online.... 

But I still gotta swim..... at least until Labor Day!!!!!


----------



## win231 (Jul 17, 2020)

Ellen Marie said:


> It isn't going away.... just like the flu, it is probably here to stay...
> 
> For those who don't wear masks because you feel it is invading your rights.... I only have one question.   Why do you wear a seat belt?   Oh, it is the law and saves lives.
> 
> ...


I don't wear a seat belt because it's the law.  That's a stupid reason to wear it.  I wear mine because it's common sense & I know what happens when people don't wear one.  I've never started my car in 50 years of driving without putting it on.
I wear a mask when shopping because it's required & I'm not interested in arguing with employees & making their jobs more difficult.  I don't wear a mask because I think it protects me from a virus.


----------



## Myquest55 (Jul 17, 2020)

The mask isn't to protect YOU, it is to prevent spreading your germs to other people so it is a consideration thing.  As for the virus, it seems that there is still a LOT they don't know and the speed-up and slow-down areas of the country just seem to be making it worse.  I think it will be at least the end of next year before we get an comfortable handle on it.  It takes time to study something like this and perhaps the vaccines will be hit or miss with some people.  Its all very surreal.


----------



## StarSong (Jul 17, 2020)

Myquest55 said:


> The mask isn't to protect YOU, it is to prevent spreading your germs to other people so it is a consideration thing.  As for the virus, it seems that there is still a LOT they don't know and the speed-up and slow-down areas of the country just seem to be making it worse.  I think it will be at least the end of next year before we get an comfortable handle on it.  It takes time to study something like this and perhaps the vaccines will be hit or miss with some people.  Its all very surreal.


I find it hard to believe that the mask doesn't also confer some level of protection on the wearer.


----------



## Myquest55 (Jul 17, 2020)

StarSong said:


> I find it hard to believe that the mask doesn't also confer some level of protection on the wearer.



It would help somewhat but I have seen so many people in photos and on TV with the masks pulled down under their noses.  Of course, if you wear it properly, it would help protect you but you could still bring it home on your hands or other flat surfaces.  I am just sharing what we've been told, that it is mostly to keep your breath and moisture from going into the air around you.


----------



## StarSong (Jul 17, 2020)

Myquest55 said:


> It would help somewhat but I have seen so many people in photos and on TV with the masks pulled down under their noses.  Of course, if you wear it properly, it would help protect you but you could still bring it home on your hands or other flat surfaces.  I am just sharing what we've been told, that it is mostly to keep your breath and moisture from going into the air around you.


Yes, I've heard that, too.  Just find it hard to believe that properly worn masks offer zero protection to the wearer.  Obviously handwashing and other care must also be taken.


----------



## Lakeland living (Jul 17, 2020)

In to town to pick up some supplies, noticing that almost everyone coming in wore a mask.  All but one lady that worked at the store wore face shields. I can't wear a mask, since the operation I have to be careful even in a strong wind.  There were no problems , everyone waited in line, all within 2 feet of each other. Yup...2 feet. No masks on, when told they could enter they put them on.
     Is it just me or is there something with that??
     I have to put peanuts out where Zeus can't get at them.....


----------



## win231 (Jul 17, 2020)

Myquest55 said:


> It would help somewhat but I have seen so many people in photos and on TV with the masks pulled down under their noses.  Of course, if you wear it properly, it would help protect you but you could still bring it home on your hands or other flat surfaces.  I am just sharing what we've been told, that it is mostly to keep your breath and moisture from going into the air around you.


A mask might keep breath & moisture from others, but it does not keep viruses from others.  Viruses are microscopic & go through the mask.  And a virus enters through any mucosa - any place that's warm & moist, including eyes.  Unless you're dressed up like medical personnel with full head gear, plus breathing apparatus, you are not protected.  That's why at the beginning of this, the experts told us a mask is useless.


----------



## fmdog44 (Jul 17, 2020)

At least another year and I say that believing there will be lingering cases even with vaccines largely in part due to fools that have no regard for the safety/health of others.


----------



## IrisSenior (Jul 17, 2020)

We wear a mask into any store now. If the numbers (cases) keep falling then we will open up more (restaurants, fitness clubs, etc. etc.) but I think that will be a mistake. I don't hold much hope for a vaccine anytime soon.


----------



## MarciKS (Jul 18, 2020)

@StarSong I feel that until there's a vaccine & enough people have received it & perhaps the protection has worked through a few flu seasons...maybe then. Right now it feels more like maybe never.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jul 18, 2020)

I think that we all need to accept the virus and find ways to adapt our lives to it as we try to safely head back to work, school, etc...

The basic restrictions of social distancing, wearing a mask, using hand-sanitizer, seem to be our best defense.  IMO these basic measures will become a permanent part of life in America and around the world.

The restrictions may ease as various diseases come and go or are tamed with vaccines but I think that we will be watching some sort of public health index and will be asked to take these basic precautions periodically.

For the current virus, I think that it will be late spring or early summer 2021 before we can safely ease off on the basic restrictions.


----------



## Sunny (Jul 18, 2020)

Until there is a widely used vaccine.


----------



## MarciKS (Jul 18, 2020)

Aunt Bea said:


> I think that we all need to accept the virus and find ways to adapt our lives to it as we try to safely head back to work, school, etc...
> 
> The basic restrictions of social distancing, wearing a mask, using hand-sanitizer, seem to be our best defense.  IMO these basic measures will become a permanent part of life in America and around the world.
> 
> ...


Well maybe if we get to a point where the vaccine creates this so called herd immunity & we get through several seasons of some sort of protection & can get through the ebb & flow of this thing maybe it will settle down & die out like the Spanish Flu eventually did. Do you think?


----------



## StarSong (Jul 18, 2020)

IF there's a vaccine.  https://www.sfchronicle.com/health/...rus-antibodies-fading-fast-focus-15414533.php

Figuring out treatments may be the answer.


----------



## MarciKS (Jul 18, 2020)

StarSong said:


> IF there's a vaccine.  https://www.sfchronicle.com/health/...rus-antibodies-fading-fast-focus-15414533.php
> 
> Figuring out treatments may be the answer.


It won't let me read without a subscription.


----------



## squatting dog (Jul 18, 2020)

deleted


----------



## squatting dog (Jul 18, 2020)

The end will come only with proper masking. Til then.... who knows?


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Jul 19, 2020)

Well as expected, the easing of restrictions has caused the virus to be on the rise again. This will cause a new round of restrictions. Could be a vicious cycle with an end time that's impossible to predict.


----------



## MarciKS (Jul 19, 2020)

Every night in bars everywhere...family get togethers...churches across America...restaurants...factories...anywhere there's large amounts of people unmasked & not distancing is creating clusters because these people take it to the family. This continues then God only knows...


----------



## chic (Jul 19, 2020)

My cousin is a pharmaceutical engineer and he told my family he believes our existence will continue like this until there is a vaccine. He told my mom this in May. I didn't want to believe it, but I fear he's correct.


----------



## garyt1957 (Jul 22, 2020)

Until there's a vaccine or a treatment that works quickly and effectively. Saw some cholesterol drug has been shown to reduce covid to a common cold in 5 days. That's a game changer if true.


----------



## Treacle (Jul 22, 2020)

BBC news this morning states Coronavirus will not be over by Christmas (who believed that it would)? 'Experts' warn that the UK will be living with the virus for years to come and even a vaccine is unlikely to eliminate it for good.


----------



## Becky1951 (Jul 22, 2020)

garyt1957 said:


> Until there's a vaccine or a treatment that works quickly and effectively. Saw some cholesterol drug has been shown to reduce covid to a common cold in 5 days. That's a game changer if true.


https://medicalxpress.com/news/2020-07-cholesterol-lowering-meds-potential-downgrade-covid-.html


----------



## Becky1951 (Jul 22, 2020)

Treacle said:


> BBC news this morning states Coronavirus will not be over by Christmas (who believed that it would)? 'Experts' warn that the UK will be living with the virus for years to come and even a vaccine is unlikely to eliminate it for good.


https://www.bbc.com/news/uk-53488142


----------



## Treacle (Jul 22, 2020)

Becky1951 said:


> https://www.bbc.com/news/uk-53488142


Thanks Becky1951 for finding the 'link'  ☺


----------



## Don M. (Jul 22, 2020)

Even if a vaccine is found by the end of this year, it will take weeks...probably months...for everyone to be vaccinated.  I suspect we will be living with this thing until well into next summer.


----------



## win231 (Jul 22, 2020)

garyt1957 said:


> Until there's a vaccine or a treatment that works quickly and effectively. Saw some cholesterol drug has been shown to reduce covid to a common cold in 5 days. That's a game changer if true.


^^^^ Quite a creative sales tactic for Statins. 
Several years ago, a study was publicized that showed a diabetes drug - Metformin, reduced the risk of breast cancer in mice.
Women in my diabetes support group were excited that a drug they were already taking would have such a wonderful benefit.
After 2 hours of research, I found one article that gave me the information I was looking for - who funded the study.
At the bottom of the article in very tiny print,_ "This study was funded by Merck - the drug's manufacturer."_

Follow the money & find the answer.....


----------



## Carymeaway (Jul 22, 2020)

Well, based on the State of Washington's Labor and Industry Core Rules Section 296-800 COVID Updated on 5-26-20 to run from 7-8-20 to 11-5-20.    Note when the Emergency rule expires, what do they know?                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                   So 11-5-20 is when I think  it will end, possibly a day sooner. Why 11-5-20?  Why not 10-8-20 or even 11=2=20.? Seems fishy to me, I'm sure there are more of these out there too.     

  from page 185 of the publication,                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                         Emergency rule effective July 8, 2020 expires November 5, 2020, for more information see https://lni.wa.gov/rulemaking-activity/ WAC 296-800-14035 2019 Novel coronavirus prohibited business activities and compliance with conditions for operations. (1) Where a business activity is prohibited by an emergency proclamation an employer shall not allow employees to perform work. (2) Employers must comply with all conditions for operation required by emergency proclamation issued under RCW 43.06.220, including Safe Start phased reopening requirements for all business and any industry specific requirements. (3) An "emergency proclamation" means a proclamation that is in effect, including proclamation amendments and conditions, and issued under RCW 43.06.220 and is in effect at the time the emergency rule was adopted.


----------



## MarciKS (Jul 22, 2020)

I overheard some nurses talking at work today saying that someone sent in 2 swabs to be tested for COVID that had nothing on them...they never got used & were supposedly a positive case. That seems fishy to me.

But I find it difficult to understand how the number of COVID cases & deaths has anything to do with the 1st week in November. If this virus is real it's not gonna just go away that day. Perhaps the media coverage might.


----------



## Carymeaway (Jul 22, 2020)

MarciKS said:


> I overheard some nurses talking at work today saying that someone sent in 2 swabs to be tested for COVID that had nothing on them...they never got used & were supposedly a positive case. That seems fishy to me.
> 
> But I find it difficult to understand how the number of COVID cases & deaths has anything to do with the 1st week in November. If this virus is real it's not gonna just go away that day. Perhaps the media coverage might.


Yes, that is true,there are several articles. Additionally, the President of Tanzania, sent in samples from a Paw Paw fruit and a goat for testing,both came back positive, it was a bit early on but obviously those tests were faulty, makes one wonder which others are? The virus itself may not go away but I will bet you will seldom hear about it after 11-2020. No virus goes completely away, we have flu virus with ever changing vaccines, we have meningitis vaccines, we have hepatitis vaccines,we have MMR vaccines, etc... none of the diseases are actually all the way gone or we would not need the vaccines.


----------



## MarciKS (Jul 22, 2020)

Makes it seem redundant to get tested by faulty testing. Therefore a waste of money & time.


----------



## Carymeaway (Jul 22, 2020)

Ellen Marie said:


> It isn't going away.... just like the flu, it is probably here to stay...
> 
> For those who don't wear masks because you feel it is invading your rights.... I only have one question.   Why do you wear a seat belt?   Oh, it is the law and saves lives.
> 
> ...


 Seat Belts ,because car manufactures have put in an irritating noise maker which gets louder every few seconds that the belt is not fastened, because cops will ticket me without one, kinda sounds like a Pavlovs dog thing, just keep slowly training us to do that which someone else tells us to do, I know, it's for our own good.


----------



## MickaC (Jul 30, 2020)

I've been missing the news a lot lately.
Fellow Canadians.....Have you any new updates concerning the eastern borders of eastern Canada, whether to open up to the rest of Canada, west.

Of course, updates from anyone, would be appreciated. 
Thank you.


----------



## Keesha (Jul 30, 2020)

MickaC said:


> I've been missing the news a lot lately.
> Fellow Canadians.....Have you any new updates concerning the eastern borders of eastern Canada, whether to open up to the rest of Canada, west.
> 
> Of course, updates from anyone, would be appreciated.
> Thank you.


Eastern Canada’s borders have NOT opened up yet 
https://www.google.ca/amp/s/www.mac...ada-reopening-plans-province-by-province/amp/


----------



## MickaC (Jul 30, 2020)

Keesha said:


> Eastern Canada’s borders have NOT opened up yet
> https://www.google.ca/amp/s/www.mac...ada-reopening-plans-province-by-province/amp/


Thank you Keesha.


----------



## Keesha (Jul 30, 2020)

MickaC said:


> Thank you Keesha.


You’re welcome MickaC


----------



## hellomimi (Jul 30, 2020)

It's really taking its toll on us since we're huggers. But no use complaining, fate has clicked the reset button. I just go with the flow and choose to be happy than miserable. When it's my time to go, I wanna be ready for my next adventure.


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 30, 2020)

StarSong said:


> Yes, I've heard that, too.  Just find it hard to believe that properly worn masks offer zero protection to the wearer.  Obviously handwashing and other care must also be taken.



If only they would  change the message,  and word it like .... "and you are protecting yourself TOO" ,   just maybe more people wouldn't fight it,  and mask up!


----------



## MickaC (Jul 31, 2020)

I have had my own thought, that, summer camps, bible camps, etc, would not be opening for summer attendance......I was wrong.
A bible camp which is located in the south/west area, has opened for their July/ August attendance.
Heard a couple days ago, heard that a child, don't know the age, had contracted Covid 19, don't know how serious, or what town he/she is from.
Did this really need to happen......in my opinion......July 1st was still a danger date for openings of this nature.

News had reported, in south/west region, Prairie Mountain, yesterday, 2 males, 30 years old, tested positive, don't know how serious.

That kind of put our province, Manitoba, from having a very good standing, to not so good. Hoping is not going to escalate due to carelessness.


----------



## MickaC (Aug 3, 2020)

Neighbour on my north side.....got their pool up and running about a week and a half ago.
Seems to be grand central station, so many coming and enjoying the pool. 

Does anyone see something wrong and or not safe with this.


----------



## Gardenlover (Aug 3, 2020)

COVID-19 will be around until the aliens land.


----------



## macgeek (Aug 3, 2020)

November 4, 2020 is my best guess.


----------



## MickaC (Aug 3, 2020)

Gardenlover said:


> COVID-19 will be around until the aliens land.


I think there's a flight landing with them, in a couple days.


----------



## debbie in seattle (Aug 3, 2020)

Doesn’t one HAVE to ear a face mask in public?   Here in WA state, we have to.


----------



## AnnieA (Aug 3, 2020)

Since there's no safe, effective vaccine for any form of coronavirus and researchers have been working on SARS and MERS for years, I'm not holding out hope on that front.

The most effective treatment (hydroxycholroquine/zinc/azythromycin started early) has been vilified because of political reasons and the fact that it isn't going to make Big Pharma big bucks.   That's going to prolong things. 

I'm guessing at least another year until we reach 60-70% infected.  Then it'll likely stay in rotation with all our other bugs in a milder form.


----------



## StarSong (Aug 3, 2020)

MickaC said:


> Neighbour on my north side.....got their pool up and running about a week and a half ago.
> Seems to be grand central station, so many coming and enjoying the pool.
> 
> Does anyone see something wrong and or not safe with this.


Are there a lot of cases or restrictions in your area of Manitoba?


----------



## MickaC (Aug 3, 2020)

StarSong said:


> Are there a lot of cases or restrictions in your area of Manitoba?


I wouldn't say a lot, we're staying at level.....only 3 new cases within the last few days.
Everyone seems to be hanging onto the preventative safety measures, with a few exceptions.
There is not a high population in Manitoba, and some other provinces, so maybe that would explain the lower number of cases, as opposed to densely populated areas.


----------



## MickaC (Aug 3, 2020)

Masks aren't mandatory in rural Manitoba, yet, but in some cities, in the province, they are.


----------



## fmdog44 (Aug 4, 2020)

It was said this past weekend it may be this virus will never leave, ever. True or false but admit it, no one predicted the ability of this virus to spread as fast and as easily as it does. 18,327,019 cases and 694,956 deaths globally as of this time of day with no stop signs anywhere. The fact that it is spiking in the Midwest and northern states has to says something. Tragically the most medically advanced nation on Earth is lagging behind in containing this virus. Why? You tell me.


----------



## Phoenix (Aug 7, 2020)

The restrictions need to last until there's a good viable vaccine.  Otherwise people will continue to die.  I find myself being annoyed with those who think it's their right to do what they want - which could kill me.  They don't have the right anymore than they have to shoot me.


----------



## rgp (Aug 7, 2020)

Phoenix said:


> The restrictions need to last until there's a good viable vaccine.  Otherwise people will continue to die.  I find myself being annoyed with those who think it's their right to do what they want - which could kill me.  They don't have the right anymore than they have to shoot me.




 Read fmdog 44's post # 52........By your logic, we should, [should have] just cower(d) in fear of every virus ever detected in our history ? I won't list them all, they can be looked up. 

 We must do the best we can to defend ourselves against it, and go-on with our lives/business .


----------



## Judycat (Aug 7, 2020)

Five, six, 10 years from now everyone will calm down about it.


----------



## Phoenix (Aug 7, 2020)

rgp said:


> Read fmdog 44's post # 52........By your logic, we should, [should have] just cower(d) in fear of every virus ever detected in our history ? I won't list them all, they can be looked up.
> 
> We must do the best we can to defend ourselves against it, and go-on with our lives/business .


I am not cowering.  I am being logical.  The person to listen to is Dr. Fauci.  He is the expert.  He is honorable and knows his stuff.  When he says I can resume a normal life I will do so.   Right now my life is the same as it has always been except for the masks.  I'm a writer and writers stay home and write, most of the time.  Be well.  Be safe.  It's important.


----------



## win231 (Aug 7, 2020)

Phoenix said:


> I am not cowering.  I am being logical.  The person to listen to is Dr. Fauci.  He is the expert.  He is honorable and knows his stuff.  When he says I can resume a normal life I will do so.   Right now my life is the same as it has always been except for the masks.  I'm a writer and writers stay home and write, most of the time.  Be well.  Be safe.  It's important.


Yeah....Fauci's the "expert"


----------



## oldman (Aug 7, 2020)

win231 said:


> Yeah....Fauci's the experthttps://www.seniorforums.com/threads/yeah-dr-fauci-genius.51153/post-1429346


Not to takeaway from the topic, but I watched on TV as Dr. Fauci threw out the first pitch. I think he should have practiced before the game.


----------



## win231 (Aug 7, 2020)

oldman said:


> Not to takeaway from the topic, but I watched on TV as Dr. Fauci threw out the first pitch. I think he should have practiced before the game.


Yes, he makes a lot of bad pitches.


----------



## StarSong (Aug 8, 2020)

oldman said:


> Not to takeaway from the topic, but I watched on TV as Dr. Fauci threw out the first pitch. I think he should have practiced before the game.


Dr. Fauci is a 79 year old doctor, not a professional athlete in his body's prime of life.  
How many of us could do as well or better at throwing a pitch 60 feet on national television? 

As for the second photograph with him maskless for a few seconds during the game, he was asked about this and answered it, as has been discussed previously on this forum. 

Dr. Fauci's public health, medical, and epidemiological credentials are stellar. Does he make an occasional misstep? Of course. 

More importantly, like all true scientists he owns his errors, acknowledges what and why things went wrong, explains that everyone is still learning about this new virus, tells about the latest developments, expectations, and information about  the virus, refines his recommendations, and moves forward.


----------



## MickaC (Aug 15, 2020)

I don't have a good reason, why i haven't worn a mask, up until now.
Staff in stores are all wearing masks now.
Seems kind of mixed up.......about 3 weeks ago, safety seemed to have backed off.......now restrictions are been heightened.
Should never have eased up.
More and more people are wearing masks, and distance is being respected again.
I'm now wearing a mask in public, and if around anyone........shopping habits haven't changed, once a week, if i need something, if not, i don't shop.

Let's do the best we can......so we can reach our new normal.......hopefully.


----------



## Sunny (Aug 16, 2020)

rgp said:


> Read fmdog 44's post # 52........By your logic, we should, [should have] just cower(d) in fear of every virus ever detected in our history ? I won't list them all, they can be looked up.
> 
> We must do the best we can to defend ourselves against it, and go-on with our lives/business .



Rgp seems to be gone from here, at least lately. But I'll answer it anyway, as this "cowering in fear" expression seems to be a favorite with some people.  

What a ridiculous way to describe people who are taking necessary health measures  to avoid getting a devastating disease. You can probably  describe the vaccinations against smallpox, diphtheria, polio, tetanus, etc. the same way. We are "cowering in fear" of those diseases; what a bunch of wimps we are.  Doctors and nurses providing sterile conditions for surgery are cowering.  Taking antibiotics to fight a bacterial illness, diabetics taking insulin, cancer patients having chemo, heart disease patients having heart surgery, are all "cowering."

Now, the last sentence tries to rise (feebly) above the stupidity. Yes, we must do the best we can to defend ourselves against it. Which at this stage, is mainly wearing masks, washing hands frequently, staying out of crowded spaces.  And not reopening schools and businesses while the pandemic is still raging. It's just plain old common sense.


----------



## MarciKS (Aug 16, 2020)

I don't see it as cowering in fear. I see it as self preservation.


----------



## MarciKS (Aug 16, 2020)

Actually those who think we're being foolish for trying to stop the spread are more than welcome to hop the next train to "oh it looks like a good day to catch COVID & possibly die!" Have a nice trip!


----------



## rgp (Aug 17, 2020)

@ Sunny 

I'm still here. And IMO shutting down the most powerful nation on the planet IS cowering in fear.

In all of the cases noted, not once did we [as a nation] just shut down. Personal reasonable measures were taken, and we survived . And speaking of stupidity, [yours] diabetes , heart disease , etc are not comparable in this situation.


----------



## MickaC (Aug 21, 2020)

I'm very disheartened.........with people.......not pointing out to any particular state, country or province.
Restrictions were lessened, in results to that.......some thought it was a free ticket to do whatever, wherever and whenever they chose.
Now active cases are rising.......my province, Manitoba is going in a bad direction, far too many new cases, more cases than in the beginning.
From what i understand on the news......these new cases are a result of community and social gatherings......my neighbours on each side of me......examples of poor practices......pool in one yard......very busy.....no safe measurements there.......she' a school teacher.
the other side of me.......grand central station with kids coming and going......no safety there either......she works in a daycare.

So, speaking for my province, safety being implemented now are measures that should have been mandatory from the beginning, such as masks for one.

In my opinion.......because of some.....we are taking way too many steps back instead of ahead.

I'm so looking forward and excited about starting a new chapter in my life.....but.....waiting time will be lengthened.

It's become a tough life in so many ways now......we need to do as much as we can to help get us going in the right direction......and learn to live in the ' New Normal "


----------



## MickaC (Sep 3, 2020)

I am admitting my disappointment in my province, Manitoba.
We were holding on to fairly low count of infections.
BUT
It seems like as soon as restrictions were eased......all hell broke loose.
Back to square one or worse.
A large percentage are blamed on lack of safety during socialization.

Please let's get back to the program, and stick with it.


----------



## MickaC (Sep 9, 2020)




----------

